

Show HN: The TuneBridge - fierrogt
http://kck.st/Kebc3J
I just recently launched a new product concept on Kickstarter (my first one). It is a low cost, simple AirPlay enabled receiver that is 40% cheaper than any other AirPlay device on the market. I'm not getting the traction I was hoping for, and I'd love some feedback as to why that is. Also, any suggestions or improvements would be greatly appreciated.
======
fierrogt
This is my first KickStarter project. It is a low cost AirPlay-enabled
receiver. It's priced 40% below any other AirPlay device on the market, but
I'm not getting the traction I was hoping for. I'd love to hear feedback on
why you think it's not taking off and any suggestions/improvements you may
have. The HackerNews community has more great minds than anywhere else I could
post this.

Thanks, Brandon

